# UAE Residence Cancellation - Clarification on Grace Period



## Didou.uae (Dec 8, 2014)

Hi everyone,
Just wanted to be clear on this, my previous residence visa has been cancelled and new one being processed.

I understand there is a 30 days grace period from the day you cancel your Visa, until.... ? 
- the day you get your new "Entry Permit" (pink page)
- or the day you get your new "Residence" actually stamped on the passport?

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Well it's basically a 30 day grace period before you start being fined for over stay. Under new rules I think companies have 14 days to complete all new visa paperwork for processing.


----------



## dime06 (Dec 28, 2014)

Although i understand your question but for other seeking info here..

The grace period is for 30 days only-- no until

One needs to adjust visa/residency status by 2 options;

1) Exit country by 30th day or if you choose to stay then there will be a one time fine for 120aed and then 25 aed for each day of your overstay.. 

(Having experienced this ; Dubai Immigration is not harsh on resident visa overstayer (not tourist), they will collect fine with a smile and that's all - this 25 aed is upto 6 months and then for next 6 months it becomes 50 aed- Problem comes after 1 year when they automatically blacklist you)

2)Get a new visa: As soon as your pink visa is applied- you will be asked for STATUS CHANGE on payment of fees and overstaying fine if any , once done then they will issue the pink paper

hope this helps

Tariq


----------

